# Our snow removal insurance program is back!!



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Attention NY, NJ, and now PA snow removal contractors! Our snow removal insurance package is back for the upcoming 2014 snow season. Two programs to choose from. (1) If you are a landscaper, hardscaper (concrete/masonry) , or a paving contractor with snow removal work in the winter months, our "A-" rated, licensed carrier wants your GL, Truck, Property, and Umbrella insurance. Very high quality, low/stable rates, and flexible payment options; (2) For contractors solely performing snow removal work, we have a program for you also. $1 mill GL coverage with higher coverage options available. "A" rated carrier. Sorry..no Workers Compensation, NYC/5 Boro contractors, no airport, shopping center, or public road work. No inquiries from insurance professionals please. For more information, contact Ben Palmeri at Archer A. Associates Inc. 516-233-3515 or
[email protected]


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Ben...


Western World is having a sale on Snow Plowing insurance that you should be aware of

One Plow, one truck...

$1m coverage

MP is $5250
add the 5% surcharge $ 262.50
---------------------------------------------
Total for policy $5512.50
Then add NJ sale tax $ 385.88
---------------------------------------------
Total ( BOHICA) premium $5898.38


I figured with it being that cheap, I'd buy two policies...


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Our minimum premium is much lower than that. 
Thanks 
Ben


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ben. Do you cover other states?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Dieselss, the program is available in NY, NJ, and Pa. 
Thanks for inquiring. 

Ben


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;1836931 said:


> Hi Ben...
> 
> Western World is having a sale on Snow Plowing insurance that you should be aware of
> 
> ...


And complained at 800 two years ago.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

It's mid November, and our snow removal insurance program is in full swing. If you are a landscaper, paving contractor, or hardscape contractor in NY, NJ or PA that does snow removal work, we have a great combo policy for you with a licensed, stable " A " rated carrier. They will provide GL, Truck, Equipment and Umbrella coverage. No Workers Comp please. If you just do snow removal, we have a great GL policy for you too. Rates are much less than others we have reviewed and the coverages are excellent. Call or email me today for more information.516-233-3515 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Ben Just Curious,What is the policy minimum?Thank Steve


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Steve, if you email or call me, I'm happy to run
Things down with you. 516-233-3515 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Snow plow insurance update! Good news! Our combo program keeps getting better! For those of you who insure your trucks and your General Liability together, through our combo program, a big discount is available. Our combo program is for landscapers, hardscape, and paving contractors who perform snow removal in NY, NJ, and PA. Sorry, no NYC or 5 borough work is eligible. "A-" rated, licensed carrier with a monthly payment plan. Call or email me for more info. Ben Palmeri 516-233-3515 or [email protected]. No insurance professionals, please.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

While the snow plow insurance marketplace keeps shrinking, our program keeps getting better. We have added a third carrier to compliment our offerings. This carrier is rated "excellent" by AM Best and is providing GL insurance to those servicing larger parking lots (shopping centers), churches, large gas stations and will even write HOA roads. It's a top quality "occurrence" form with low deductibles (larger deds are available to get a lower premium) and we have negotiated special low rates for those with no claims and prior insurance history. The rates are 30% lower than other carriers we have reviewed. Sorry, still no NYC or 5 boro work, no public roads or highways and no inquiries from insurance professionals please. This program has limited capacity so don't delay. Feel free to call or email for more information 516-233-3515 or [email protected]
Ben/Insurance


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Egads man...I would die


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, for those of us from the Midwest who aren't familiar with the area you are selling to, what do you have against (why not available to) NYC or 5 boros?


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Derek, for every $1 insurance companies collect from their customers working in NYC or 5 boros, they are paying out around $1.40 in claims (trip/fall, etc). It's a big money loser for insurance carriers and the cost of insurance for those working there is charged accordingly. The cost of doing business there is too high for our carriers participating in our programs. The rates would have to go up significantly and that would hurt everyone else. Thanks for the inquiry.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ben/Insurance;1943576 said:


> Derek, for every $1 insurance companies collect from their customers working in NYC or 5 boros, they are paying out around $1.40 in claims (trip/fall, etc). It's a big money loser for insurance carriers and the cost of insurance for those working there is charged accordingly. The cost of doing business there is too high for our carriers participating in our programs. The rates would have to go up significantly and that would hurt everyone else. Thanks for the inquiry.
> Ben/Insurance


Ok, thanks


----------

